# human pacifiar pic's also of baby girl



## poorboys (Jan 25, 2011)

Three heads, three fingers!

 

     Little Doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 25, 2011)

They are just doll babies!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 25, 2011)

They are the smallest young cows I've ever seen 
Nice pics


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute pics, but this isn't the goat forum.    The goat forum is a few levels down below on this forum site.


----------



## edit77 (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------

